# On our way to I.B.O. @ Cloverdale



## Al33 (Jul 18, 2013)

Dutchman, RogerB, Necedah, and I left Scarietta @ 6:00 headed north. This will be my first IBO shoot and we are having fun already.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds like fun. I wish I had the time to go.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 18, 2013)

Good luck guys! Can't wait to hear some of the stories that come outta this trip.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 18, 2013)

Getting much closer, going thru Louisville now.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 18, 2013)

Be safe and have fun!!RC


----------



## PRlongbow (Jul 18, 2013)

Have fun,be safe,and shoot well my friends.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 18, 2013)

Good luck guys.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 18, 2013)

Gene was doing the driving, so I reckon they should be there by now.


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 18, 2013)

Be safe  and win something


----------



## gurn (Jul 18, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 18, 2013)

28 miles to go.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 18, 2013)

Have fun & shoot straight!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 18, 2013)

Good luck guys, be safe and hit what you're lookin at, but most of all I hope you guys have a great time


----------



## Gordief (Jul 18, 2013)

don't buy to many new bows...


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 18, 2013)

have fun and be safe, fellas.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 18, 2013)

Pictures and stories, please.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2013)

Al said that Gene had a list of all the places they plan to eat at...coming and going. So they'll not starve!!!!
I know it's hot, but they'll have fun. Meet lots of new folks and re-acquaint themselves with old friends as well. That's a FINE trip I believe.  Nothing much better than "like minded" folks on a road trip to some place FUN!!!!!
I look forward to the stories and pictures....then later on around a campfire...hearing them stories they can't tell everyone!!!!!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jul 19, 2013)

Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well folks, I sure haven't done any shooting to make Georgia proud.  If I shot as poorly all the time as I have today I would have to hunt with firearms.  other than that I am having a grand time.


----------



## Skunkhound (Jul 19, 2013)

It's not you Al, it's the latitude. Lol.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 19, 2013)

Well at least you're havin a great time. Sorry you didn't shoot so good but there is always next time, and besides it doesn't really matter unless it has a heart beat right


----------



## whossbows (Jul 19, 2013)

look at this way AL,all those fine folk get the privalge to shoot with you


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 19, 2013)

Nothing quite like an IBO course and scoring to bring ya down to earth for sure!!! I know my shooting did at the ones in Clarksville! But after that first round, and I wasn't real happy with my performance, I decided I had come to have a good time, learn and compete. NO MATTER WHAT MY SCORE WAS!! And I did that.  There were some really great and serious gals I had to shoot against and with. I learned alot, made friends and settled myself down. And at the end of each day, I knew I had fun.  And that was really all I wanted to do. When I beat myself up over bad shots or bad form....I'm the only one that suffers!!! (unless ya'll moan and whined alot in the truck!!!)
I adore the fact that Dave had his cobbler and ice cream first for supper!!!!!!
Be safe and remember to have fun!!!!!
I believe that each of you represent the State of Georgia just fine!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 20, 2013)

Having a blast for sure and eating good too. 

Going to be another fun day and may get a little wet and muddy, we'll see.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2013)

Day two at the IBO. Here we go...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Have fun guys, hope to see some pictures when you get back.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 20, 2013)

Shot the 25 target Hunter's Challenge this morning with Roger, Dave, and Gene. First time we got to shoot together and second time on the course for all of us. I shot it a little better than yesterday but not by much. Cooler weather this morning. About to go shoot the second leg, waiting to get a team together. Gene, Dave, and Roger are shooting their 2nd leg together now.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very heavy rain, lightening, & thunder right now and looks like it is here for awhile.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2013)

BIG ol' FAT rain, too. Good thing we were finished with our rounds when it hit. The bad news is that none of us improved our positions and none of us will be shooting with the top ten tomorrow. We had a big time and will continue to do so tomorrow!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 22, 2013)

Headed home in heavy rains, Louisville, Ky. Looks like we will be in rain all the way to Chochoo town.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 22, 2013)

yall drive safe!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 22, 2013)

We made it home in good order. Let me tell you how the Lord looks after folks like us. We were tooling down I-75 south from Chattanooga and one of the guys needed a pit stop. We pulled in to a place and the stop took maybe 5 minutes. Back on and get to the bridge over Allatoona and traffic stops to a crawl. Four vehicle wreck and we weren't in it. Suppose no pit stop was made? Some of y'all will say that we'd have never gotten caught up in the wreck. Others will say lucky us. Others will agree that the Lord works. I'll let each of you decide for yourself. I know what I believe...


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 22, 2013)

No matter how you look at it The Lord willed you home safely. Glad you guys had a great trip


----------



## Al33 (Jul 22, 2013)

dutchman said:


> We made it home in good order. Let me tell you how the Lord looks after folks like us. We were tooling down I-75 south from Chattanooga and one of the guys needed a pit stop. We pulled in to a place and the stop took maybe 5 minutes. Back on and get to the bridge over Allatoona and traffic stops to a crawl. Four vehicle wreck and we weren't in it. Suppose no pit stop was made? Some of y'all will say that we'd have never gotten caught up in the wreck. Others will say lucky us. Others will agree that the Lord works. I'll let each of you decide for yourself. I know what I believe...



I know that I earnestly prayed this morning before we left that the Good Lord would give us safe journey and did so again when we hit the heavy rains. I believe too!!!!!

The entire weekend was so busy I didn't take a lot of pic's but here are a few: I had to use the hotel lobby decor to make my own trophy. We had some good times on the tailgate at the end of each day.

On the way up a BBQ lunch at Dave's Fish and Tackle BBQ.

A father & son team from Indiana I shot with on Saturday. Super nice folks and the senior (Curt) could flat out shoot.

Thanks Gene for doing all the driving, I had a blast with all of you guys!

We had a frog choking rain on Saturday.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 22, 2013)

So glad you all got home safe and sound! And Yes.....I believe your Guardian Angels made you stop...... they watch over each of us 24/7!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 22, 2013)

The last of my pic's:

Our gang with some friends from Mississippi.

A father /daughter team from Illinois I got to shoot with.

A couple of misc. shots.

Dave and I try our hand at the "Dot Shot" but didn't compete in that event.

A couple of 50 yard shots at the elk by Dave and I. Of course we missed it too.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2013)

I had just a few photos...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking at the bed of my truck would give the impression of an avalanche...


----------



## Blueridge (Jul 23, 2013)

dutchman said:


> We made it home in good order. Let me tell you how the Lord looks after folks like us. We were tooling down I-75 south from Chattanooga and one of the guys needed a pit stop. We pulled in to a place and the stop took maybe 5 minutes. Back on and get to the bridge over Allatoona and traffic stops to a crawl. Four vehicle wreck and we weren't in it. Suppose no pit stop was made? Some of y'all will say that we'd have never gotten caught up in the wreck. Others will say lucky us. Others will agree that the Lord works. I'll let each of you decide for yourself. I know what I believe...



Oh yeah!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 23, 2013)

I recognized many faces in your pictures, don't know all their names tho!!!! I believe I saw Jimmy Blackmon looking thru binocs!!!


----------

